# Trovoada - Braga - 28 Agosto 2018



## guimeixen (28 Ago 2018 às 12:43)

Aqui vão os meus registos desta madrugada. Primeira noite que nem 30min dormi para fotografar as trovoadas mas valeu a pena! Já andava a seguir os modelos pela possibilidade de trovoada para esta madrugada desde a última terça-feira e lá se mantiveram a uma semana de distância. Estava também a seguir a previsão de nuvens baixas pois nestas situações em que vem esta convecção elevada é comum virem de noite e acabam por tapar a visibilidade das trovoadas. Pelas previsões parecia que ir tapar mais cedo mas lá se aguentaram e só chegaram depois de passar a última trovoada por volta das 8h.

Aqui ficam os melhores registos:




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Approaching thunderstorm at sunrise by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Approaching thunderstorm at sunrise by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Sunrise by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Thunderstorm at sunrise by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Thunderstorm at sunrise by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Low clouds by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr





Lightning at sunrise by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning at sunrise by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## windchill (28 Ago 2018 às 15:50)

Muito boas, parabéns!!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Ago 2018 às 16:41)

Mais uma bela reportagem fotográfica deste evento, obrigado pela partilha!


----------



## guimeixen (28 Ago 2018 às 21:41)

windchill disse:


> Muito boas, parabéns!!





Duarte Sousa disse:


> Mais uma bela reportagem fotográfica deste evento, obrigado pela partilha!



Obrigado!


----------

